# Cheap Wine



## Lee H Sternberg (Jan 27, 2008)

I enjoy the heck out of some descent wine with a good meal. I have enjoyed bottles of wine costing $200 bucks in the past on very special occasions. 

But most of the time I drink the cheap but descent quality stuff. Costco packers label (Kirkland) Chardonnay is a good example. Around $7 bucks a bottle and descent stuff.

Any other hints?


----------



## Thomas Jones (Feb 4, 2011)

I had an ex gf that would drink yellowtail. she seemed to like it


----------



## Jessica Kromer (Nov 12, 2009)

Two Buck Chuck. All the way. We keep it on hand to cook with and to drink with the friends when we know we will be going through quite a few bottles... Good stuff and can't beat the price. 

My step-mom and dad went through a wine connoisseur class a few years back (and keep in mind, our area, Santa Ynez Valley, is KNOWN for wineries) and this one one hands down for value and flavor.


----------



## todd pavlus (Apr 30, 2008)

I'm more of a beer/whiskey guy, but living in the fingerlakes region of NY, there are plenty of wineries to visit. Hazlitt Winery has some good varieties. Try the Red Cat, White Cat, and Cabin fever


----------



## Guest (Dec 1, 2008)

Lee H Sternberg said:


> I enjoy the heck out of some descent wine with a good meal. I have enjoyed bottles of wine costing $200 bucks in the past on very special occasions.
> 
> But most of the time I drink the cheap but descent quality stuff. Costco packers label (Kirkland) Chardonnay is a good example. Around $7 bucks a bottle and descent stuff.
> 
> Any other hints?


Lee, get a bottle of Thunderbird and your favorite kool-aid mix (Packet). Pour in and shake em up!!


----------



## maggie fraser (May 30, 2008)

Lee H Sternberg said:


> I enjoy the heck out of some descent wine with a good meal. I have enjoyed bottles of wine costing $200 bucks in the past on very special occasions.
> 
> But most of the time I drink the cheap but descent quality stuff. Costco packers label (Kirkland) Chardonnay is a good example. Around $7 bucks a bottle and descent stuff.
> 
> Any other hints?


Try red :wink:.


----------



## maggie fraser (May 30, 2008)

The Chileans are making good Cab Sab these days as are the Australians, South African reds tend to be too sweet for my liking, but if you like sweet red, they're up there. A good quality Spanish Tempranillo takes a lot of beating in my opinion, as for white I can't comment....allergic to the stuff!


----------



## Kevin Walsh (Sep 8, 2009)

Jessica Kromer said:


> Two Buck Chuck. All the way. We keep it on hand to cook with and to drink with the friends when we know we will be going through quite a few bottles... Good stuff and can't beat the price.
> 
> My step-mom and dad went through a wine connoisseur class a few years back (and keep in mind, our area, Santa Ynez Valley, is KNOWN for wineries) and this one one hands down for value and flavor.


took the words out of my mouth


----------



## Lee H Sternberg (Jan 27, 2008)

Jody Butler said:


> Lee, get a bottle of Thunderbird and your favorite kool-aid mix (Packet). Pour in and shake em up!!


You have no clue the memories that stuff brings back. It is the kind of memories you can't discuss openly, like for instance, with a spouse. Back in '69 when I got out of the military I turn hippy for a while. It seemed like the thing to do to help relieve all the war stress. It was especially cool living in California during the era.

Very cheap wine, a smorgasbord of all the illegal stuff available those days, combined with plenty of drunk, stoned women, always hanging at the apartment, created a wonderful, beautiful, EXPLOSIVE 24 hour party.:grin:#-o

I used to trip over the entwined bodies in the living room if I had the early work shift.

Good Times For Sure.:lol:


----------



## Guest (Dec 1, 2008)

Lee H Sternberg said:


> You have no clue the memories that stuff brings back. It is the kind of memories you can't discuss openly, like for instance, with a spouse. Back in '69 when I got out of the military I turn hippy for a while. It seemed like the thing to do to help relieve all the war stress. It was especially cool living in California during the era.
> 
> Very cheap wine, a smorgasbord of all the illegal stuff available those days, combined with plenty of drunk, stoned women, always hanging at the apartment, created a wonderful, beautiful, EXPLOSIVE 24 hour party.:grin:#-o
> 
> ...


Those were the days......:twisted:


----------



## Kirk Russell (Aug 2, 2010)

After visiting New Zealand I fell in love with the great wineries over their. The ones they ship to the US are the about second tier and not the very best but they all are reasonable in the $15-25 bottle range around here.


----------



## Mario Fernandez (Jun 21, 2008)

A lot of good wines out their for under $10. My neighbor is 90 years old and tells me he has glass of wine every day since he was 14. He cooks with wine constantly and makes a lot of wine base marinades. He will ask me to go buy him Franzia or Carlos Rossi, very good wines to drink and use for cooking.


----------



## Ashley Campbell (Jun 21, 2009)

This stuff, vintage, last month. 

OR, if you want to get all classy like we did last weekend..










I like the blue bottle and the fuzzy navel.

On a serious note, there's a place close to my house called Powers Liquor Mart (corner of Powers and Galley Rd). Cheesy name right? It's like the Wal-mart of liquor - they have 2 long aisles with nothing but wine, ranging from Franzia to the expensive shit on the top rack that I don't tend to look at. 
They also offer a 10-15% military discount with ID, not that I'd know anything about getting my Boonesfarm discounted from the like $7 it cost for 3 bottles...


----------



## Guest (Dec 1, 2008)

Ashley Campbell said:


> This stuff, vintage, last month.
> 
> OR, if you want to get all classy like we did last weekend..
> 
> ...


LOL, yes yes, lets go have a few scuba tanks Ash!!


----------



## Gerry Grimwood (Apr 2, 2007)

http://silversagewinery.com/


Excellent wine, reasonable prices, free courier delivery anywhere in Canada if you join the wine club which is also free..the wine called Sunset will knock the panties off a nun in 2 glasses 8)


----------



## Ashley Campbell (Jun 21, 2009)

Jody Butler said:


> LOL, yes yes, lets go have a few scuba tanks Ash!!


It ain't easy being this classy ya know...do I want to know what scuba tanks are? Because we're so classy here, we just give everyone a bottle each and have at it, who needs glasses?


----------



## Matthew Grubb (Nov 16, 2007)

What's the word? Thunderbird!

What'ts the price? Thirty twice!

How's it sold? Good and cold!

What's the jive? Bird's alive!


----------



## Thomas Jones (Feb 4, 2011)

Ashley Campbell said:


> This stuff, vintage, last month.
> 
> OR, if you want to get all classy like we did last weekend..
> 
> ...


 
wth ole boones farm. I didn't know they sold that stuff outside of alabama. I bet you got sun drop to


----------



## Lee H Sternberg (Jan 27, 2008)

Ashley Campbell said:


> This stuff, vintage, last month.
> 
> OR, if you want to get all classy like we did last weekend..
> 
> ...


You'll have to show me Powers Liquor Mart when I get there Ashley. Always looking for good deals.:smile:


----------



## catherine hardigan (Oct 12, 2009)

It depends on what you like...

Chateau la Mouliniere Bordeaux 2007 is a great red wine value, and the 2007 vintage in particular is very nice. It's only $11.

Marietta Cellars Old Vine Red ($11) is a dependable table wine.

Foxglove Central Coast Chardonnay is $14 but easily tastes like a $30 wine.

But again, it depends on what you like and how you'll be drinking it.


----------



## Lee H Sternberg (Jan 27, 2008)

catherine hardigan said:


> It depends on what you like...
> 
> Chateau la Mouliniere Bordeaux 2007 is a great red wine value, and the 2007 vintage in particular is very nice. It's only $11.
> 
> ...


I'm gonna try both of those "reds".:smile:


----------



## catherine hardigan (Oct 12, 2009)

I've been on an Italian wine kick lately. Here are a couple great ones if you are willing to spend a little more money:

Bisceglia, "Terra di Vulcano" Aglianico del Vulture Basilicata 2007 ($14)
--->velvety and ripe, great with roast lamb, beef or game, a lot of 
wine for the price

Banfi Rosso di Montalcine 2008 ($22)
--->younger sibling to the famous Brunello, so it's a terrific value

Italy has some great whites too. Spanish wine is usually a good value, and it pairs really well with all the grilled food in the summer.

Bodegas Lan Rioja Crianza is a good one for about $13


----------



## Thomas Barriano (Mar 27, 2006)

Back before most of you were born, I lived in Verona Italy for a year. You could go to the nearest bar and get your own liter wine bottle refilled for 100 lira (about 25 cents). Made the daily train ride from Verona to Vicenza to attend High School go much smoother 
Of course the after school stops for shots of Strega is another
story.


----------



## Lee H Sternberg (Jan 27, 2008)

catherine hardigan said:


> I've been on an Italian wine kick lately. Here are a couple great ones if you are willing to spend a little more money:
> 
> Bisceglia, "Terra di Vulcano" Aglianico del Vulture Basilicata 2007 ($14)
> --->velvety and ripe, great with roast lamb, beef or game, a lot of
> ...


Now we are getting down to the real nuts and bolts. I wanna try this stuff too.


----------



## catherine hardigan (Oct 12, 2009)

Thomas Barriano said:


> Back before most of you were born, I lived in Verona Italy for a year. You could go to the nearest bar and get your own liter wine bottle refilled for 100 lira (about 25 cents). Made the daily train ride from Verona to Vicenza to attend High School go much smoother
> Of course the after school stops for shots of Strega is another
> story.


God I'm jealous! Several years ago while I was in college I spent an entire summer month backpacking around Italy. It really is a beautiful, romantic country.

My parents were so pissed that I did it alone that I had to pay for my last year of school myself.


----------



## Lee H Sternberg (Jan 27, 2008)

catherine hardigan said:


> God I'm jealous! Several years ago while I was in college I spent an entire summer month backpacking around Italy. It really is a beautiful, romantic country.
> 
> My parents were so pissed that I did it alone that I had to pay for my last year of school myself.


That's cause they knew about your Italian wine kick!!=P~

They presumed you did it drunk!!:lol:


----------



## Tyree Johnson (Jun 21, 2010)




----------



## Gerry Grimwood (Apr 2, 2007)

catherine hardigan said:


> I've been on an Italian wine kick lately.


Masi Costaserra is very nice.


----------



## Don Turnipseed (Oct 8, 2006)

Red Mountain, Tokay


----------



## Connie Sutherland (Mar 27, 2006)

Jessica Kromer said:


> Two Buck Chuck. All the way. We keep it on hand to cook with and to drink with the friends when we know we will be going through quite a few bottles... Good stuff and can't beat the price.
> 
> My step-mom and dad went through a wine connoisseur class a few years back (and keep in mind, our area, Santa Ynez Valley, is KNOWN for wineries) and this one one hands down for value and flavor.



I ditto the Two Buck Chuck.

I love TJ's anyway; TBC is just frosting on the wonderfulness that is TJ's. :lol:  How they sell Charles Shaw wine for the price they do is beyond me.


----------



## Connie Sutherland (Mar 27, 2006)

Lee H Sternberg said:


> I enjoy the heck out of some descent wine with a good meal. I have enjoyed bottles of wine costing $200 bucks in the past on very special occasions.
> 
> But most of the time I drink the cheap but descent quality stuff. Costco packers label (Kirkland) Chardonnay is a good example. Around $7 bucks a bottle and descent stuff.
> 
> Any other hints?



http://wine.about.com/od/winerecommendations/a/bargainwines.htm

http://wine.about.com/od/byprice/tp/ValueWinesunder10.01.htm

http://www.nydailynews.com/lifestyl...the_buck_best_value_red_and_white_wines_.html


----------



## Lee H Sternberg (Jan 27, 2008)

Connie Sutherland said:


> http://wine.about.com/od/winerecommendations/a/bargainwines.htm
> 
> http://wine.about.com/od/byprice/tp/ValueWinesunder10.01.htm
> 
> http://www.nydailynews.com/lifestyl...the_buck_best_value_red_and_white_wines_.html


Those are great! I'm going to be a busy guy for a while. Can't wait to try some of these and other suggestions.:-D

Times have changed! You can get good wines pretty cheap now. At least one thing is bucking the inflation trend!


----------



## Ben Thompson (May 2, 2009)

Asti is the best I've ever had for $12 bucks USD. I first tried it at a friends wedding and now drink it all the time. You can drink the whole bottle in one sitting and not get that drunk because it only has half the alcohol.


----------



## Timothy Saunders (Mar 12, 2009)

here is the third for 3 buck chuck it got more expensive in N.J.


----------



## Mario Fernandez (Jun 21, 2008)

If anybody have a Beverage and Mo located where you live. You can get some killer deals on wine. Every few months they have buy one wine and get the second bottle for one cent.... www.bevmo.com

Some great wines for under $10

Alamos -Argentina $7.99, Barefoot-CA for 4.99, Cala Blanca-Spain for 8.99


----------



## catherine hardigan (Oct 12, 2009)

Don Turnipseed said:


> Red Mountain, Tokay


I just tried Tokay (also called Tokaji I think) for the first time this past holiday season. WOW! It will definitely be an acquired taste for me, but the "wine of kings, king of wines" is probably worth the effort.


----------



## Dana Martin (Mar 5, 2011)

This is one I was recently introduced to by friends:
http://www.14hands.com/
I've had a few of both their reds and whites and all have been great and under $20.

If all else fails I can send you a bottle from my in-laws "Silverhawk Ranch" collections (they bottle their own Reds) and it'll only cost ya postage - plus it'll come with a lovely picture of a llama on it! 

I even promise it won't be from one of their first "attempts" at wine making


----------



## Skip Morgart (Dec 19, 2008)

Dana Martin said:


> This is one I was recently introduced to by friends:
> http://www.14hands.com/
> I've had a few of both their reds and whites and all have been great and under $20.
> 
> ...


 
Send ME one!


----------



## Dana Martin (Mar 5, 2011)

Send me your address and I'll do just that!


----------



## Lee H Sternberg (Jan 27, 2008)

Ben Thompson said:


> Asti is the best I've ever had for $12 bucks USD. I first tried it at a friends wedding and now drink it all the time. You can drink the whole bottle in one sitting and not get that drunk because it only has half the alcohol.


The relaxing "buzz" is half the fun, Ben!:lol:


----------



## Ben Thompson (May 2, 2009)

Lee H Sternberg said:


> The relaxing "buzz" is half the fun, Ben!:lol:


It tastes like sprite and I don't drink soda anymore so maybe thats why I like it. :razz:


----------



## catherine hardigan (Oct 12, 2009)

This is a bit off topic, but could somebody recommend a decent vodka for me?

I like Russian Standard, both the Original and Platinum, but there is only one liquor store near me that carries the brand and they don't always have it in stock. Around here the Original is around $20 and Platinum is $30.

What is a more widely available vodka that has similar taste for about the same cost? It will not be used for mixed drinks so taste is important.


----------



## Gerry Grimwood (Apr 2, 2007)

http://www.stoli.com/us-ca/


----------



## catherine hardigan (Oct 12, 2009)

Gerry Grimwood said:


> http://www.stoli.com/us-ca/


Stoli is decent, but the only flavored vodka I really like is Zubrowka.

Fun fact: It is a tradition in Russia to chase your vodka with beer, or to mix vodka and beer together.


----------



## Connie Sutherland (Mar 27, 2006)

Dana Martin said:


> This is one I was recently introduced to by friends:
> http://www.14hands.com/
> I've had a few of both their reds and whites and all have been great and under $20.



I just recently had one (Cabernet). Good choice!


----------



## Ashley Campbell (Jun 21, 2009)

I had Stoli (vanilla) mixed with Jim Beam and cherry coke last night at the bar...very very good!!! Tasted excellent, so good that I drank way too much and suffering a bitch of a hangover all day.


----------



## Gerry Grimwood (Apr 2, 2007)

Ashley Campbell said:


> I had Stoli (vanilla) mixed with Jim Beam and cherry coke last night at the bar...very very good!!!.


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-FucbvoFFy0&playnext=1&list=PLA6560B1757FDEFD2


----------



## Claudia Chance Nicosia (Apr 22, 2008)

Bulls Blood - One of the best $7.00 bottles of wine I've ever had.


----------



## Ashley Campbell (Jun 21, 2009)

Gerry Grimwood said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-FucbvoFFy0&playnext=1&list=PLA6560B1757FDEFD2


Damn right Gerry


----------



## Christopher Jones (Feb 17, 2009)

If you like Shiraz, then South Australia is your go. Best Shiraz in the world.
http://wine.lovetoknow.com/wiki/Best_Shiraz_Under_$25


----------

